# Help me find the right ROM for me



## lexluthor (Jun 26, 2011)

I have Droid X, running stock .621, rooted.

I just got my wife an HTC One S, running ICS and I'm jealous.

Right now, I'm just waiting out the days until Verizon offers something worth using my upgrade on. Looks like that's still going to be at least a couple of months away.

In the meantime, I'd like to breathe some fresh life into my DX, but I don't want something buggy.

I need working GPS, Camera (video would be nice too), phone functions. I'd like to be able to install Swype. I'd like flash to work. Working bluetooth would would be nice. Maybe I could live without some stuff, but at least I'd like to know what I'd be getting into before I install something.

I don't care about (or even really want) themes, different fonts, additional lock screens, funky notification bar icons or anything like that. I'd be perfectly happy with stock ICS, if it wasn't buggy.

Does something like that even exist or because there's no official ICS for the DX, there are always going to be some major bugs/issues?

If there's something worth trying, I'll be happy to give it a go. I understand that I'll have to do a data wipe, what's the best way to restore my data after a ROM update? Do I just back up user apps and user app data with Titanium before the update and then just restore all of that after or is there a better/safer/easier way to migrate ROMs?

I do already have CWM installed, so, I think, I just have to boot up, get into the CWM menu and do the data/cache wipe and then load the ROM zip file to upgrade ROM, right? At least that's the general directions? Once I figure out exactly which ROM, if any, I'll ask for further help so that I don't screw it up.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## michigan66 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wizards miui is the smoothest rom going in my opinion. Everything works perfectly.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Wizard's MIUI is good, but I would recommend VXR for better battery life. Everything works. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23376-rom-vortex-reloaded-vxr-now-working-with-621/
However, Wizard is working on a BLUR based MIUI, retaining the customization and speed of MIUI with the amazing battery life and the BLUR camera and other goodies like that. But since that is currently under work, go with either MIUI or VXR: MIUI for better customization or VXR with better battery life and stability. Don't get me wrong, MIUI is very stable, but something about 1st init is so much more stable.


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

You won't find an ICS ROM with everything working, especially Flash or Netflix. My personal favorite when I need everything working is Pooka's CM7.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10191-updated-info-on-revnumbers-cm4dx-gbhdmi-out-1-battery-no-charge-led-fm-radio-charge-while-off/


----------



## hecksagon (Mar 5, 2012)

ICS roms will never really be all that good on the Droid X. All of the video hardware acceleration goodies are closed source and are probably never going to make it into an ICS rom. This kills Netflix, low quality Youtube, Flash, and probably some more. The camera is also one of those things that are creeping along very slowly. 2nd-init roms like CM7 and MIUI all work well (depending on the build) and have excellent customizations. Battery life leaves much to be desired. Hardware all works except for 720p video recording and HDMI. There have been people that have gotten them to work, but mileage varies wildly. Blur-based roms like Liberty and Apex work really good but don't offer very much in the way of features and customization. The great thing about blur roms is that everything that works in the stock rom works on these roms. They get as good or better battery life than stock. Really its down to what you prefer. Great new features and performance, or reliability and battery life.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Pooka's CM7 with 720p patch (the updated one) should give you proper 720p recording and it has a working HDMI-out method. Its about as complete as the ROM will get and has probably just a few tiny bugs left to kick out.

Also, don't underestimate some people. There are those few that will go all out just to prove that despite a locked bootloader, things will work. It may take time, but eventually a breakthrough occurs. I've heard some cases that sometimes ICS might run better on a locked bootloader than an unlocked one with a custom kernel. Of course, this will vary by dev, so that can be debatable. ICS on the Droid X is still somewhat in its infancy, so stuff is going to be broke. However, the fact that CM9, AOKP, Gummy, b00stedICS are all functioning fairly well, they are all impressive in their own rights.

Of course, if battery life is what you need, any of the Blur-based ROMs like Vortex or Liberty are good choices. Because the Droid X is well after its life, ICS will never be official even though its been proven that it is more than capable of running it. I may suggest that you stay on a Blur-based ROM not only for the battery life, but it also retains the blur framework for some of the good that Motorola has done minus the bloatware. I suggest Liberty first, but you can try Vortex or perhaps another one, can't think of the name right now. Either should be good for you to try. I don't suggest ICS ROMs currently because I've not been able to get my bluetooth to pair fully on it lately. I don't think its fully functional, but I'm not entirely sure. It does, however, work fine on CM7, so if you do want to dabble your hands in a bit of customizing, that's where I'd begin.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ICS runs better on my DX than my roomies KF or my neighbor's EVO. My .02c. Obviously that won't won't be the case for all of them, but as both are still fairly active development platforms, it kinda puts egg in the face that we can get more stable ICS on our locked phones. Lotta that comes down to kernel though. Our GB kernel is OLD and the devs are used to it, for the most part. Alotta the issues occuring with ICS on the KF and EVO are caused by new kernels not being fully completed. And man, nothing is worse than a busted kernel on a phone as far as annoyances (like my roomie's KF can only charge via computer USB, sometimes the screen takes 30 seconds to come on and you have to adb to recover it, etc. etc.) Eventually the bugs will be worked out and it will probably run better than our locked phones do, but I find it pretty ironic that it runs so well on my X and they have so many issues.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Probably the best Most stable 2nd-init ROM out there is Wizards MIUI. if stability and Battery life matter to you the this the Route to go. Wizard today just got 60 hours. ICS has to many bugs to do what you are asking for

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lexluthor (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't realize that notifications were on site, not email and didn't come back here until now.

Anyhow, I wound up going Gummy ICS. I don't really use the camcorder much, flash I'll miss a little and don't use netflix/youtube much. I'm really only trying to bide time (1-3 months I'd guess) until Verizon releases a phone worthy of using my upgrade.

I'm truly amazed at how much faster, more responsive, etc my phone is on Gummy vs GB Stock/Rooted. It's completely night and day. Frequently, on gb, my phone will peg at 100% CPU and become non-responsive.

No such issues at all on Gummy. Everything just flies. I'm so happy.

I did totally botch the upgrade (had a bad nandroid and screwed up my titanium backup). Wound up having to .sbf to milestone in linux live cd and reinstall apps (but i did have all my appdata at least). Oh well, good learning experience.

Doubt I'll really fool around with any other ROMs at this point. Hopefully, I'll have a new phone by summer.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Feb 27, 2012)

i HIGHLY recommend b00stedICS, i have tried a lot of the ICS roms, for me personally this is the snapiest and the battery life is unreal.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23267-b00stedics-shadow-build-2-may-7-1346-est/

i would recommend the 1st nightly, also, make sure to read through FAQ in the second post.


----------

